# UFC expansion moving towards deal with HBO



## Andrew Green (Jul 3, 2006)

> The UFC plans to run a very large amount of shows in 2007 and is very close to a television deal with HBO, the Wrestling Observer reports.
> 
> The Observer reports that the negotiations between Zuffa and HBO are serious enough that a deal between the two sides is "likely" to be reached in the near future. The UFC shows on HBO would be in addition to all of the UFC shows on pay-per-view and Spike TV, and would not replace the PPV or Spike deals. The deal with HBO might also place limits on the speech of UFC president Dana White in terms of how negative he is allowed to be when talking about boxing in the future, according to the Observer.


http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=2315&zoneid=13


----------



## WilliamJ (Jul 3, 2006)

They need to add a 140~145 division and start seriously recruiting talent if they want to put on that many shows.


----------

